# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Drehbuch auf eBay aufgetaucht, Disney schreitet ein



## Darkmoon76 (25. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Drehbuch auf eBay aufgetaucht, Disney schreitet ein* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Drehbuch auf eBay aufgetaucht, Disney schreitet ein*


----------



## Martina (25. November 2019)

Bad News sind in der Regel. gute Werbung


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. November 2019)

Gehören Drehbücher normalerweise nicht der Vor-, Zwischen- und Nachproduktion solange unter Verschluss oder zumindest unter geschützten Umständen bis der Kino-Release endgültig erfolgt ist?
Ich mein: Ein Drehbuch gehört nicht so easy in die Hände anderer Beteiligten außer dem Regisseur oder dem Autoren...


----------



## Frullo (26. November 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein Drehbuch gehört nicht so easy in die Hände anderer Beteiligten außer dem Regisseur oder dem Autoren...



Und den Schauspielern wird ihr jeweiliger Text... telepathisch zugespielt?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Und den Schauspielern wird ihr jeweiliger Text... telepathisch zugespielt?


Jeder Darsteller muss natürlich einen gewissen Teil des Drehbuchs der sich auf seine darzustellende Figur bezieht erhalten... Aber gleich das ganze (!) Drehbuch? Welches dann nach Drehschluss nicht mehr zurückverlangt wird um Leaks zu vermeiden?


----------



## Frullo (26. November 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber gleich das ganze (!) Drehbuch?



Kontext?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. November 2019)

Frullo schrieb:


> Kontext?


Dafür würde schon eine tägliche, kurze Sitzung mit dem Regisseur ausreichen. Der erklärt die Szenensituation des aktuellen Drehtages, gibt den Akteuren (die ihre Rollen kennen) individuelle Anweisungen und diese halten sich nach ihrem Text.

Wenn man bedenkt was für Sicherheitsvorkehrungen bei EP7 und Ep8 vorgenommen wurden überrascht es doch sehr dass es zu so nem Fall kommen konnte.


----------



## Bonkic (26. November 2019)

habs mir mal geschossen. ganz schön langweilig, kann ich euch sagen. wieder nur so quatsch mit rumschiffen, aliens und - lol - lichtschwerten. dazu 'ne schmalzige romanze. das geld für den kinobesuch könnt ihr euch sparen. außerdem ist star trek eh cooler.


----------



## Xivanon (26. November 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Dafür würde schon eine tägliche, kurze Sitzung mit dem Regisseur ausreichen. Der erklärt die Szenensituation des aktuellen Drehtages, gibt den Akteuren (die ihre Rollen kennen) individuelle Anweisungen und diese halten sich nach ihrem Text.
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt was für Sicherheitsvorkehrungen bei EP7 und Ep8 vorgenommen wurden überrascht es doch sehr dass es zu so nem Fall kommen konnte.



Reine Spekulation, aber ich glaube schon, dass Schauspieler in der Regel ein bisschen mehr Zeit brauchen, um sich in ihre Rolle zu finden und den richtigen Ton und Gemütszustand zu treffen. Von daher macht es bei den Hauptdarstellern aus meiner Sicht durchaus Sinn, dass sie mehr oder weniger das ganze Drehbuch bekommen. Mal abgesehen davon, wäre es ja auch zusätzlicher Aufwand, wenn jemand für jeden einzelnen wichtigen Darsteller das ganze Skript zerfasern muss, um jedem auch ja nur das zu geben, was er wissen darf.


----------



## LOX-TT (26. November 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> habs mir mal geschossen.



wieviele Republikanische Credits hast du denn springen lassen?


----------

